# More Coasters



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

I didn't want to steal Bopeep's thread, so started another.

I used this pattern to make up a bunch of coasters for small gifts. I just used my scrap bins. Then I tied them together into bundles of 4 or 6 with strips of leftover fabric. They are an easy, inexpensive, and cute gift.

I have some of them turned so you can see the backs.









Here they are bundled up.









Winona


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I already loved these coasters, but you turned something darling into "WOW" with tying them into bundles with fabric bows, that looks just awesome!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Winona, those are soooo cute, it looks like you have been really busy and have a lot of nice gifts made already, I need to get off here and go make some more, I Love the color combos you have and the way you tied them up.
TFS
bopeep


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Cute Idea! I think I will make some for us!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Very nice coasters - the colors are great. I would love a gift this special.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This hospital (I'm visiting) computer must have a filter cause I don't see any coasters. Guess I'll have to look when I get home tonight.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

NOW! I can see those wonderful coasters.

You know, these could almost morph into a 'cathedral window' type of quilt if the blocks were joined.

I really need to throw a few under the machines with other things I'm making.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I think they are really sweet. Great idea and I am also off to the sewing machine.


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

hey to sound stupid but how do you put yours together?


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Directions found here:
http://kay-mntopquilting.blogspot.com/2008/01/batting-scraps-and-charm-packs.html


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

wow this is a great idea! I have a bunch of scrap fabric that I could use.....now to get my machine set up somewhere!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

These are ones my daughter made and are giving to her co-workers this week. Aren't they pretty?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are pretty.

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

What a great way to use up scraps and bits of fabric! It would make a great theme gift with a mug and some gourmet tea, coffee, or cocoa. (Can you tell my mind is on cheap but nice Christmas gifts right now??)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty! I just love these coasters, I made more myself


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Those coasters are really cute.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Very pretty! I made up a bunch for the "family bags" I do for the family christmas. Everyone seemed to like them. Easy to make too!
Mine were more random than yours, I sorta just used up scraps of material.


----------

